# 1mg Juice



## Vape_Noob (19/4/16)

Hey, 

Question to all DIY juicers, can anyone please please please (in JHB/PTA preferably) help me out. I desperately want 1mg custom juice made if anyone at all is willing, but I am looking for specific flavours. 

Banoffee
Milk tart

If anyone can help please let me know! Want to find worthwhile juice before I upgrade or I may as well smoke cigarettes.

Sent from my Huawei P8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Alex (19/4/16)

Why 1mg nic if you're looking to fight the cravings.?

Higher nic will be waaay better for you than smoking cigarettes


----------



## Vape_Noob (19/4/16)

Alex said:


> Why 1mg nic if you're looking to fight the cravings.?
> 
> Higher nic will be waaay better for you than smoking cigarettes


Quit smoking 91days ago and picked up ecig like 30days ago and cravings killing me.. Kinda giving in I guess

Sent from my Huawei P8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Alex (19/4/16)

What vape device and nic level are you on?


----------



## Vape_Noob (19/4/16)

Alex said:


> What vape device and nic level are you on?


Fake eGo-T. I'm using Vape King's Vanilla BBM 0mg. I'm indecisive about the MVP2.0, the iStivk 50w (if can get for R650/less) and the iJust 2 though 

Sent from my Huawei P8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kuhlkatz (19/4/16)

If you are on 0mg and still have cravings or feel like a stinkie, 3 mg should likely be OK if you managed so far with no nicotine.
If the cravings are anything similar to when you just quit a day or two ago, and you feel quite agitated, something stronger would likely suffice on a vape pen like the Ego-T. There a 6 or even 12 mg might be a better option to start off with.
The throat hit and nic content from 6/12mg on the Ego should definitely not give you a massive throat hit like it might on a sub-ohm tank, especially when you are not used to any nic in the mix.
If you do go for a higher-powered device and a tank with coils less than 1 ohm, definitely stick to maximum 6mg or lower.

Get the craving under control first, and then generally step down on the nic intake, either by vaping less or reducing the nic content.

You can always mix one part of 3 mg with two parts 0 mg yourself to give you a 1 mg mix, if that is specifically what you want, or even 1x3mg and 1x0mg to give you a 1.5mg mix.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Winner 1 | Informative 1 | Useful 1


----------

